# European Super League: Premier League's 'big six' agree to join new league



## TopCat (Apr 19, 2021)

Arsenal, Chelsea, Liverpool, Manchester City, Manchester United and Tottenham are among 12 clubs who have agreed to join a new European Super League (ESL).

In a seismic move for European football, the Premier League clubs will join AC Milan, Atletico Madrid, Barcelona, Inter Milan, Juventus and Real Madrid.

The ESL said the founding clubs had agreed to establish a "new midweek competition" with teams continuing to "compete in their respective national leagues".

It said the inaugural season was "intended to commence as soon as practicable" and "anticipated that a further three clubs" would join the breakaway.

The ESL said it also planned to launch a women's competition as soon as possible after the men's tournament starts.

UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson, Uefa and the Premier League condemned the move when the news broke on Sunday.

And speaking on Monday, he said the government was "going to look at everything that we can do with the football authorities to make sure that this doesn't go ahead in the way that it's currently being proposed".

Speaking to broadcasters on a visit to Gloucestershire, he said: "I don't think that it is good news for fans, I don't think it's good news for football in this country."

Critics say the move is being driven purely by money, would destroy domestic leagues and is against the integrity of the sport.

Unlike the Champions League, which teams must qualify for, the ESL would include the same 15 teams every year, with the remaining five qualifying annually.

World governing body Fifa had previously said it would not recognise such a competition, and any players involved could be denied the chance to play at a World Cup.

Uefa, Europe's governing body, reiterated that warning on Sunday when it said players involved would be banned from all other competitions at domestic, European or world level and could be prevented from representing their national teams.

After the ESL was announced, Fifa expressed its "disapproval" of the proposed competition and called on "all parties involved in heated discussions to engage in calm, constructive and balanced dialogue for the good of the game".

The ESL has sent a letter to Fifa president Gianni Infantino and Uefa boss Aleksander Ceferin issuing notice of legal proceedings in European courts designed to block any sanctions the two governing bodies may try enforce over the formation of the ESL.

In a statement, the ESL said: "Going forward, the founding clubs look forward to holding discussions with Uefa and Fifa to work together in partnership to deliver the best outcomes for the new league and for football as a whole."

*Why now?*

There were talks in October, involving Wall Street bank JP Morgan, over a new £4.6bn competition that would replace the Champions League.

Uefa had hoped the plans for a new 36-team Champions League - with reforms set to be confirmed on Monday - would head off the formation of a Super League.

However, the 12 sides involved in the Super League do not think the reforms go far enough.

They said the global pandemic had "accelerated the instability in the existing European football economic model".

"In recent months, extensive dialogue has taken place with football stakeholders regarding the future format of European competitions," they added.

"The founding clubs believe the solutions proposed following these talks do not solve fundamental issues, including the need to provide higher-quality matches and additional financial resources for the overall football pyramid."

*What is the proposed format?*

The league will have 20 teams - the 12 founding members plus the three unnamed clubs they expect to join soon, and five sides who qualify annually according to their domestic achievements.

Under the proposals, the ESL campaign would start in August each year, with midweek fixtures, and the clubs would be split into two groups of 10, playing each other home and away.

The top three in each group would qualify for the quarter-finals, with the teams in fourth and fifth playing a two-legged play-off for the two remaining spots.

From then on, it would have the same two-leg knockout format used in the Champions League before a single-leg final in May at a neutral venue.

The ESL said it would generate more money than the Champions League and would result in a greater distribution of revenue throughout the game.

*What do the Super League leaders say?*

Real Madrid president Florentino Perez, the first chairman of the ESL, said the new competition would "help football at every level".

"Football is the only global sport in the world with more than four billion fans and our responsibility as big clubs is to respond to their desires," he added.

Juventus chairman Andrea Agnelli has resigned from the Uefa executive committee and as chairman of the European Club Association (ECA), which had pushed the planned Champions League reforms.

He said the 12 clubs had "come together at this critical moment, enabling European competition to be transformed, putting the game we love on a sustainable footing for the long-term future".

It is understood all 12 clubs have resigned from the ECA and their respective representatives from the ECA board.

Manchester United executive vice-chairman Ed Woodward and Manchester City chief executive Ferran Soriano have also stood down from their roles at Uefa.

Manchester United co-chairman Joel Glazer will be a vice-chairman of the Super League.

He said: "By bringing together the world's greatest clubs and players to play each other throughout the season, the Super League will open a new chapter for European football, ensuring world-class competition and facilities, and increased financial support for the wider football pyramid."

Meanwhile, Borussia Dortmund have said they will not be joining and are committed to the ECA, along with fellow German side Bayern Munich.

*What has been the reaction?*

Essentially, widespread condemnation from anyone not involved in the proposed league.

Johnson said the plans would be "very damaging for football".

He said: "These clubs are not just great global brands - of course they're great global brands - they're also clubs that have originated historically from their towns, from their cities, from their local communities, they should have a link with those fans, and with the fan base in their community.

"So it is very, very important that that continues to be the case. I don't like the look of these proposals, and we'll be consulting about what we can do."

France's President Emmanuel Macron welcomed French clubs refusing to join.

Uefa released a joint statement with England's Football Association, the Premier League, the Spanish Football Federation, La Liga and the Italian Football Federation, as well as Serie A, saying they would "remain united" in trying to stop the breakaway, using "all available measures".

The ECA said it "strongly opposed" the league, while the Football Supporters' Association said the plans were "motivated by nothing but cynical greed".

Paris St-Germain and former Manchester United midfielder Ander Herrera tweeted: "I fell in love with popular football, with the football of the fans, with the dream of seeing the team of my heart compete against the greatest.

"If this European super league advances, those dreams are over.

"I love football and I cannot remain silent about this, I believe in an improved Champions League, but not in the rich stealing what the people created."

Among ex-professionals, former Liverpool and Tottenham midfielder Danny Murphy told BBC Sport the plans "sound soulless", former Manchester United captain Gary Neville told Sky Sports he was "absolutely disgusted", while former team-mate Rio Ferdinand said on BT Sport that the proposals will hurt fans the most.

*'The ultimate betrayal'*

Fan groups associated with all six English clubs involved are strongly opposed to the Super League.

Liverpool supporters' group Spirit of Shankly (SOS) said it was "appalled" by the decision of Fenway Sports Group, the club's US-based owner.

In a social media post, SOS said: "FSG have ignored fans in their relentless and greedy pursuit of money. Football is ours, not theirs. Our football club is ours not theirs."

Chelsea Supporters' Trust called the move "unforgivable" and said its members and "football supporters across the world have experienced the ultimate betrayal".

The Arsenal Supporters' Trust called the club's agreement to join "the death of Arsenal as a sporting institution".

Manchester City's Official Supporters Club said the move showed "those involved have zero regard for the game's traditions", adding it was "determined to fight against this proposed Super League".

The Manchester United Supporters' Trust had earlier said the proposals were "completely unacceptable" and the ESL "goes against everything football, and Manchester United, should stand for".

Tottenham Hotspur Supporters' Trust said the ESL was a "concept driven by avarice and self-interest at the expense of the intrinsic values of the game we hold so dear".

*Analysis*

_BBC Sport's Simon Stone_

If there was any lingering doubt over the desire of these 12 clubs to launch their own competition, it has been removed by their statement - reinforced by each of them through their own media platforms.

So many questions remain unanswered.

Chiefly, can they actually get their plan over the line given the strong resistance from Uefa and the leagues and associations of the countries concerned?

But beyond that, who will the other three clubs be to make up the 15 founding members? Will Bayern Munich and Paris St-Germain eventually join up? And how will the other five clubs be decided?

These discussions will be fascinating. But right now, the clubs who have signed up to the European Super League have a public relations battle to turn around perceptions - because initial reaction has been overwhelmingly negative.



			https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/56795811


----------



## totallynotPaulPogba (Apr 19, 2021)

Truly fucking disgusting , greedy cunts really outdid themselves.
Besides, fuck off Spurs, they don't even smell silverware in FIFA, PL and FA, opportunistic leeches. Not even Mourinho can save you cunts.
Also, Mourinho got sacked:


			https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/56799400
		


They don't deserve neither him or Poche


----------



## Techpriest (Apr 19, 2021)

An absolute fucking joke. The best thing about the football leagues is relegation, it keeps ownership always wanting to win and means the league is dynamic. None of the founders can be relegated from this league, so in a situation where all five 'additional qualifying' teams get one through five,  number five is relegated from the league. What a fucking awful system. This is designed specifically for the owners to try and make a fuckload of money without having to distribute any of it back into the league. Fuck them, I hope this crashes and burns. 

Also, they've killed the English National team through this, great job guys.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 19, 2021)

am i getting this right? they want to make a league where the founding members can never drop out regardless of performance? sounds like an extremely blatant display of self-serving corruption and excessive greed.


----------



## Techpriest (Apr 19, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> am i getting this right? they want to make a league where the founding members can never drop out regardless of performance? sounds like an extremely blatant display of self-serving corruption and excessive greed.


That is correct. For all the bullshit FIFA pulls, they at least don't try and torpedo various national leagues for money - like the ESL is trying to do right now. This structure is a fucking joke, and a few of the founding teams are real fucking jokes. Arsenal and Tottenham have never won a champion league cup and are really only in this because they're pissy they might miss the champions league. The other four premier league clubs are giants, sure, but their fan organizations are ripping them to shreds, and for good reason. This whole thing is a mistake, and the wrong way to try and get FIFA/UEFA to be held accountable, especially when they control international play.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Apr 19, 2021)

Just shut up and consume the product you nazi. Why are you not complaining about racism in football, are you a racist?


----------



## Shining Wit (Apr 19, 2021)

It was inevitable, especially there was a very real chance only the Manchester clubs of this 6 would have made CL this season
Now boot them from the league and correct all their results into 3-0 losses and give that trophy to West Ham plz


----------



## byuu (Apr 19, 2021)

TopCat said:


> and is against the integrity of the sport.


Good thing we have Fifa as a guardian of the integrity of pro soccer....


----------



## The Grognard (Apr 19, 2021)

FIFA and UEFA are already planning on kicking this shit to the curb right from the get-go so expect this thing to be a massive disaster for everyone who is involved in it.


----------



## Kornheiser (Apr 19, 2021)

If people actually looked deeper into this the league would replace the champions league instead. /sp/ is having a meltdown and are blaming the Americans for this.


----------



## Malcolm Tucker (Apr 19, 2021)

I just wish it replaced the domestic season. I'd rather watch top European games every week than be stuck with Newcastle vs Southampton on a Saturday night.


----------



## Techpriest (Apr 19, 2021)

Kornheiser said:


> If people actually looked deeper into this the league would replace the champions league instead. /sp/ is having a meltdown and are blaming the Americans for this.


So it's a shittier champions league, with a shittier format, and an even more blatant attempt to make money. And yes, this is partly to be blamed on Americans. The thing that American sports owners have cashed in on over the last 30 years especially is that even a really shitty professional team makes you money as an owner - as long as relegation isn't a thing. It makes owning a franchise a no brainer, and something that you can expect a return on investment in no matter what the case. Currently the set up of the European Football leagues means that ownership has to actually give a shit to maintain top spot. They have to seek out good managers, and attract good players. They can't get talent forced contractually to play for them if they want to turn pro through a draft. 

Meanwhile, teams and franchises like the New York Jets, Cleveland Browns, Minnesota Timberwolves, Baltimore Orioles, etc. can perform  like absolute garbage for decades and only be competitive once in a blue moon and still have access to the biggest possible market and crazy large money. Ownership is also not incentivized to give a shit about the fans even more than usual. Dan Snyder of the Washington [NAME YET TO BE DETERMINED] is a wonderful example of this, having driven away around 50% of the fanbase and still making money off the franchise as he nickels and dimes them. The ESL has a twenty year period before any of the founders can be relegated, and is offering more money than the championship league to its members. None of that money is going to end up in lower level clubs further down the pyramid. It's all going to stay right there, a giant circle jerk for profit - despite what they claim, I see their chances of getting their estimated broadcasting rights money as rather overoptimistic - they'll be lucky to get 60% of that, IMO. Four of the founding 12 teams of the ESL haven't ever won a Championship League trophy.

Also when it comes to the owners of these clubs, several are also owners of American sports franchises. Arsenal, Manchester United, and Liverpool all have owners who also own American sports franchises. This isn't too much of a surprise. They want to maximize their profits. Fuck these guys the hardest. Liverpool is owned by Fenway Sports Group, which also owns the Boston Red Sox. Arsenal is owned by Stan Kronke, a notorious piece of shit in the NFL world who moved the Rams from Saint Louis to LA, because St. Louis told him to stuff it when he demanded a multi-billion dollar new stadium at their expense, and got away with it due to contract language. He also owns several other american franchises (Colorado Avalanche and Denver Nuggets being the biggest) through loopholes using a holding company and his wife. Manchester United is owned by the Glazer family primarily, and otherwise by an array of investors - for whom the idea of a closed shop league is very appealing. 

Surprisingly, Shahid Khan isn't getting in on this, at least not yet. I'd have thought that he'd have jumped on this first, but guess not.


----------



## Shining Wit (Apr 19, 2021)

Kornheiser said:


> If people actually looked deeper into this the league would replace the champions league instead. /sp/ is having a meltdown and are blaming the Americans for this.


Under their proposal, it would. But the fit being thrown by UEFA and the national leagues could see them expelled or sanctioned. Expelling them would be financial suicide, they're the teams Sky are paying the big bucks for, not Sheffield Utd vs Wolves. So it would massively impact the league system

The reason yanks are getting the blame is of the PL teams involved (which in turn are half of the announced teams), only Spurs are british owned and three (Arsenal, Man Utd and Liverpool) are american owned.
The real vitriol is from the no relegation involved. In the CL, there's a real risk of not getting qualified every season and you fight tooth and nail to make it. Occasionally another team can make it and pursue a dream. Fulham made it to the Europa League final in 2010, for instance. But take this season for example, if it ended now, the CL teams for the PL are Man City, Man Utd, Leicester and West Ham. Liverpool and Chelsea would be in the EL and Spurs would need Chelsea to win the FA cup to get in. Arsenal would miss europe entirely. In the proposed Super League, none of the founders would have to keep working to keep their place in the premier competition. This shit is based on american competitions where relegation is no threat

Amusingly the CL changes, designed to appease these enititled wankers, would have guaranteed 2 clubs who failed domestically entry, based on club coefficient


----------



## Techpriest (Apr 19, 2021)

Malcolm Tucker said:


> I just wish it replaced the domestic season. I'd rather watch top European games every week than be stuck with Newcastle vs Southampton on a Saturday night.


I like lower level soccer. It's fun to watch. 



Shining Wit said:


> Under their proposal, it would. But the fit being thrown by UEFA and the national leagues could see them expelled or sanctioned. Expelling them would be financial suicide, they're the teams Sky are paying the big bucks for, not Sheffield Utd vs Wolves. So it would massively impact the league system
> 
> The reason yanks are getting the blame is of the PL teams involved (which in turn are half of the announced teams), only Spurs are british owned and three (Arsenal, Man Utd and Liverpool) are american owned.
> The real vitriol is from the no relegation involved. In the CL, there's a real risk of not getting qualified every season and you fight tooth and nail to make it. Occasionally another team can make it and pursue a dream. Fulham made it to the Europa League final in 2010, for instance. But take this season for example, if it ended now, the CL teams for the PL are Man City, Man Utd, Leicester and West Ham. Liverpool and Chelsea would be in the EL and Spurs would need Chelsea to win the FA cup to get in. Arsenal would miss europe entirely. In the proposed Super League, none of the founders would have to keep working to keep their place in the premier competition. *This shit is based on american competitions where relegation is no threat*
> ...


It's entirely an attempt to avoid having to be competitive long term and just soak up the current profits. They want to have their cake and eat it too. The fans though, aren't happy. They're going to see a drop in profit from ticket sales that's not in their calculations, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Malcolm Tucker (Apr 19, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> I like lower level soccer. It's fun to watch.


I wouldn't abandon the other leagues, but the Super League would be a seperate league and not a European competition.


----------



## Techpriest (Apr 19, 2021)

Malcolm Tucker said:


> I wouldn't abandon the other leagues, but the Super League would be a seperate league and not a European competition.


It's going to be a seperate league just because of how fucking badly they did this. It's a joke of a league with joke rules that's even more blatantly about the money than the others. I hope this explodes in their faces. There's already players threatening to leave the clubs over this.


----------



## Kornheiser (Apr 19, 2021)

They will have to expand the league to get more people on board. The options excluding the French and German teams for now will have to be the 2 Glasgow teams, the Dutch top three teams, the top 2 Ukrainian teams and some wild card entries.


----------



## Malcolm Tucker (Apr 19, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> It's going to be a seperate league just because of how fucking badly they did this. It's a joke of a league with joke rules that's even more blatantly about the money than the others. I hope this explodes in their faces. There's already players threatening to leave the clubs over this.


The clubs will no doubt back down, but it could've been fun. Making sure there was promotion/relegation would be key, but that goes against what the founding clubs want.


----------



## Shining Wit (Apr 19, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> It's entirely an attempt to avoid having to be competitive long term and just soak up the current profits. They want to have their cake and eat it too. The fans though, aren't happy. They're going to see a drop in profit from ticket sales that's not in their calculations, I'm sure of it.


If the money being quoted is right, i feel that matchday income will become more minor based on tv and advertising deals they can get. This is all based on the idea is their target audience is the world and thats the lucrative market. A champions league without the rabble daring infringe on their stage, or beating them to entry. Interested to see what criteria the invites would be based on



Malcolm Tucker said:


> I wouldn't abandon the other leagues, but the Super League would be a seperate league and not a European competition.


It'd basically replace the european comps if the proposal continues. They described it as the Super League in the week, domestic at weekend, with the 20 teams mixed into 2 leagues, then the final stage taking the top placing sides and having a knockout stage like the CL.
With that as a direct competitor, the CL is dead. EL might survive but the money in those competitions will plummet and no longer truly be the EL. Also it'll basically be Bayern and PSG slugging it out every year


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Techpriest (Apr 19, 2021)

Shining Wit said:


> If the money being quoted is right, i feel that matchday income will become more minor based on tv and advertising deals they can get. This is all based on the idea is their target audience is the world and thats the lucrative market. A champions league without the rabble daring infringe on their stage, or beating them to entry. Interested to see what criteria the invites would be based on
> 
> 
> It'd basically replace the european comps if the proposal continues. They described it as the Super League in the week, domestic at weekend, with the 20 teams mixed into 2 leagues, then the final stage taking the top placing sides and having a knockout stage like the CL.
> With that as a direct competitor, the CL is dead. EL might survive but the money in those competitions will plummet and no longer truly be the EL. Also it'll basically be Bayern and PSG slugging it out every year


I want this to flame out and die because I view the shift to massive TV contracts as already having had a net negative in several sports, namely American Football and especially baseball. Baseball owners are fucking vampires, happy to watch interest in the sport die as long as they get delicious delicious TV contracts and scoop up profits from tickets on the side. I don't want to spend 50 bucks to attend a baseball game for 3 hours where it takes forever for anything interesting to happen.


----------



## The Grognard (Apr 19, 2021)

Best case, UEFA and FIFA put down the boot on this shit with zero hesitation and kill this shit in it's crib. Worst case, this is the future of European sports leagues where everything's designed for maximal monetary extraction and tanking is the norm for teams who've made themselves into jobbers for the big boys.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Apr 19, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> So it's a shittier champions league, with a shittier format, and an even more blatant attempt to make money. And yes, this is partly to be blamed on Americans. The thing that American sports owners have cashed in on over the last 30 years especially is that even a really shitty professional team makes you money as an owner - as long as relegation isn't a thing. It makes owning a franchise a no brainer, and something that you can expect a return on investment in no matter what the case. Currently the set up of the European Football leagues means that ownership has to actually give a shit to maintain top spot. They have to seek out good managers, and attract good players. They can't get talent forced contractually to play for them if they want to turn pro through a draft.
> 
> Meanwhile, teams and franchises like the New York Jets, Cleveland Browns, Minnesota Timberwolves, Baltimore Orioles, etc. can perform  like absolute garbage for decades and only be competitive once in a blue moon and still have access to the biggest possible market and crazy large money. Ownership is also not incentivized to give a shit about the fans even more than usual. Dan Snyder of the Washington [NAME YET TO BE DETERMINED] is a wonderful example of this, having driven away around 50% of the fanbase and still making money off the franchise as he nickels and dimes them. The ESL has a twenty year period before any of the founders can be relegated, and is offering more money than the championship league to its members. None of that money is going to end up in lower level clubs further down the pyramid. It's all going to stay right there, a giant circle jerk for profit - despite what they claim, I see their chances of getting their estimated broadcasting rights money as rather overoptimistic - they'll be lucky to get 60% of that, IMO. Four of the founding 12 teams of the ESL haven't ever won a Championship League trophy.
> 
> ...


They are more interested in playing Total Extreme Wrestling IRL with All Elite Wrestling


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Apr 19, 2021)

The Grognard said:


> Best case, UEFA and FIFA put down the boot on this shit with zero hesitation and kill this shit in it's crib. Worst case, this is the future of European sports leagues where everything's designed for maximal monetary extraction and tanking is the norm for teams who've made themselves into jobbers for the big boys.


They have been talking about a super league for awhile. I do not think they would announce their intent if it did not mean that this was a realistic possibility.

Arsenal has the most to gain from a super league as they are faltering as a big club and Covid is not helping them at all. The only one I am surprised to have been thrown in was the Spanish teams. However, I have read that Real Madrid are really hurting financially by Covid too. They also have an old squad so the financial incentive might be too much to pass up.


----------



## Reverend (Apr 19, 2021)

good. fuck soccer


----------



## Les Morfalous (Apr 19, 2021)

Ah the Americanization of football is complete.We can't have teams likе  Шахтьор, Ajax, Slavia Phraha and Dinamo Zagreb competing  - chinkos and mutts don't know those teams. - we gotta keep M.Schity and prInter so we can sell T-shirts and subscriptions.We can't have a small team from nowhere dethrone Tottenham or Sevilla in the 8/1 finals  - the asian market is not going to tune to watch Schalke v Olympiacos.Not that CL isn't an utterly diluted  garbage where  the team that qualified sixth get's to play in the LEAGUE FOR THE CHAMPIONS and get the draw rigged in their favour to guarantee promotion out of the group stage  , while the actual champions get relegated to some second hand Intertoto rip-off.I'd rather watch Wolfsburg  v Legia  than a dozen  Barcelona - Real matches.


----------



## Kornheiser (Apr 19, 2021)

Les Morfalous said:


> Ah the Americanization of football is complete.We can't have teams likе  Шахтьор, Ajax, Slavia Phraha and Dinamo Zagreb competing  - chinkos and mutts don't know those teams. - we gotta keep M.Schity and prInter so we can sell T-shirts and subscriptions.We can't have a small team from nowhere dethrone Tottenham or Sevilla in the 8/1 finals  - the asian market is not going to tune to watch Schalke v Olympiacos.Not that CL isn't an utterly diluted  garbage where  the team that qualified sixth get's to play in the LEAGUE FOR THE CHAMPIONS and get the draw rigged in their favour to guarantee promotion out of the group stage  , while the actual champions get relegated to some second hand Intertoto rip-off.I'd rather watch Wolfsburg  v Legia  than a dozen  Barcelona - Real matches.


Oddly enough I can see Schalke and Olympiacos joining in the super league. For Schalke they are almost bankrupt and the payments would help them. Olympiacos would do it because the Greek league is so corrupt that they can do almost anything they want. 

Last thing, this a business and its always been about making money. People forget this and I’m not saying I agree with this league but there is so much more income worldwide that this was going to happen eventually. Blame COVID for speeding it up.


----------



## Kane Lives (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm betting dollars to doughnuts that UEFA and FIFA will do everything they can to smother this in the crib. If they allow this then their authority over the sports is done, and they'll lose control of how competitions are organized overall.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Apr 19, 2021)

I don't really see the problem.

Isn't this like several teams from the NFL splitting off and forming their own league?

How is that bad in anyway? Competition is healthy for the sport.


----------



## Kornheiser (Apr 19, 2021)

I still don’t get why entertainment like soccer is treated like a sacred thing. It’s not the end of the world and it will probably not happen in the end. Besides Uefa passed the expanded champions league plan today.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Apr 19, 2021)

Relegation is stupid, if you ask me.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 19, 2021)

Kornheiser said:


> I still don’t get why entertainment like soccer is treated like a sacred thing.


Because it is sacred... 




Kornheiser said:


> For Schalke they are almost bankrupt and the payments would help them.


Yeah they cant do that, the members would never say yes to it.


----------



## Kornheiser (Apr 19, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> Because it is sacred...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they cant do that, the members would never say yes to it.


They would only need two percent to do it. The 49% that want it would find a way.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Apr 19, 2021)

Only Euro soccer would have this gnashing of teeth. Any other sport would be cheering the teams on.


----------



## The Grognard (Apr 19, 2021)

Relegation and promotion are the best things about European sports pyramids because they ensure everyone has to try every year to not be at the bottom.


----------



## Techpriest (Apr 19, 2021)

The Grognard said:


> Relegation and promotion are the best things about European sports pyramids because they ensure everyone has to try every year to not be at the bottom.


It prevents tanking, and it keeps teams from just coasting on past success every year. Every year matters, because if you have a really bad year, you're going to have to fight your way back up next year.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Apr 19, 2021)

So like what? The Cubs do badly one year and they're kicked down to the minors? Is that how it works.


----------



## Kornheiser (Apr 19, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> It prevents tanking, and it keeps teams from just coasting on past success every year. Every year matters, because if you have a really bad year, you're going to have to fight your way back up next year.


Then explain Spain as the top teams can just coast along and still make the champions league.


----------



## Techpriest (Apr 19, 2021)

breadandcircuses said:


> So like what? The Cubs do badly one year and they're kicked down to the minors? Is that how it works.


Yes. Usually there's also a competition to make it up a league. Basically relegation works like this - your team did shit. They're going to have to play more games to prove that they deserve to be at the next level. Sometimes this involves matches against the team that wants in, other times it means you're immediately in the lower league. You can be back after a year - if you really just had a bad year, you're going to end up at the top of the lower league most likely, within a year or two, and getting promoted back into where you were before. 



Kornheiser said:


> Then explain Spain as the top teams can just coast along and still make the champions league.


You're expecting the Spanish to put effort into something?


----------



## breadandcircuses (Apr 19, 2021)

Then why do it at all?

In this instance, the Cubs will out do any AAA team in their region.


----------



## Techpriest (Apr 19, 2021)

breadandcircuses said:


> Then why do it at all?
> 
> In this instance, the Cubs will out do any AAA team in their region.


It keeps the league dynamic - and there's no guarantee the Cubs in this scenario are actually good enough to compete in AAA. Lower leagues of various soccer teams can and have blown the hell out of larger, more popular clubs through good strategy and determination.


----------



## KokoroKoroki (Apr 19, 2021)

A few players like Bruno Fernandes and Ander Herrera have already spoken out against it.

There's no way this is actually going to go through, literally fucking everybody involved in the sport is against it except for the owners who just want to make themselves richer.


----------



## Kornheiser (Apr 19, 2021)

KokoroKoroki said:


> A few players like Bruno Fernandes and Ander Herrera have already spoken out against it.
> 
> There's no way this is actually going to go through, literally fucking everybody involved in the sport is against it except for the owners who just want to make themselves richer.


Which is why I think this will blow over soon. It’s a game of poker right now.


----------



## Techpriest (Apr 19, 2021)

Kornheiser said:


> Which is why I think this will blow over soon. It’s a game of poker right now.


Liverpool's manager is threatening to walk over this.


----------



## Kornheiser (Apr 19, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> Liverpool's manager is threatening to walk over this.


It’s probably a way to leave as results have been poor for Liverpool for some time. Anyway let’s hope cooler heads prevail as any action against the teams will have consequences for both sides.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 19, 2021)

Kornheiser said:


> They would only need two percent to do it. The 49% that want it would find a way.


Nonono, Schalke is still organised like a small local football club, its member vote, not shareholder vote.


----------



## Kornheiser (Apr 19, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> Nonono, Schalke is still organised like a small local football club, its member vote, not shareholder vote.


How were they able to buy so many good players that is now forcing the club to bankruptcy?


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 19, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-56807515
		


The government is getting ready to slap some shit.


----------



## Beresford's Whip (Apr 19, 2021)

breadandcircuses said:


> Then why do it at all?
> 
> In this instance, the Cubs will out do any AAA team in their region.


Players might not want to stick around and deal with being stuck in a minor league, and I assume things like the money from advertising and such is much less than at the top level, so it'd be more of a direct hit to the pocketbook to keep some of the players around. And every once in a great while you get somewhere like Eibar which manages to get up to the top tier and stick around.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Apr 19, 2021)

Does FIFA/UEFA have a legal monopoly?

That's what keeps the MLB, NFL, and NBA from dealing with competitors.

Getting the Government to get involved might be a 5D trap that FIFA isn't see coming.


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 20, 2021)

breadandcircuses said:


> Does FIFA/UEFA have a legal monopoly?



Legally they're regulatory bodies, so yes I guess.


----------



## mate (Apr 20, 2021)

Mike Ashley is now only the seventh worst owner in the Premier League.


----------



## surprisemfka (Apr 20, 2021)

President of Real Madrid Florentino Perez hints at shortening the length of football matches


----------



## Trapitalism (Apr 20, 2021)

So, let me get this straight.

After all these years, Europoors still don't realize that what they're playing is soccer? Where are the egg-shaped balls? Where are the touchdowns? Where are the concussions?


----------



## Shining Wit (Apr 20, 2021)

surprisemfka said:


> President of Real Madrid Florentino Perez hints at shortening the length of football matches


Multiball when


----------



## Tilda Swinton (Apr 20, 2021)

The overwhelming kosherness of the super league owners surely.


----------



## Save the Loli (Apr 20, 2021)

breadandcircuses said:


> I don't really see the problem.
> 
> Isn't this like several teams from the NFL splitting off and forming their own league?
> 
> How is that bad in anyway? Competition is healthy for the sport.


It would be bullshit, you'd never see anything cool with shitty teams upsetting all these hyped teams. And when the Patriots started to suck because Brady left, they'd still be in the league, except they wouldn't suck because they'd have their own league with higher revenue they could steal players from the "lesser" NFL teams. And the NFL is still pretty fucked since it's probably rigged in favor of stud players and their teams because that's what makes the money. like how Peyton Manning and the Colts would always get referee "favors" back in the day.

Right now, the worst sport in the US is baseball, because it's always the same few teams BTFOing lesser teams because to get good pitching (which you absolutely need in today's game) you need to sign guys to 250 million+ contracts which means the big teams like the Yankees, Dodgers, Red Sox, etc. will always be in the playoffs and stomp everyone else. I've heard basketball is pretty bad because it always seems like the same few teams led by the same few stars in the playoffs every year. The NHL is probably the best because you'll get random teams making great runs at the Stanley Cup like the 2017 Nashville Predators.

European sports are most like American college football/basketball. People still love it because it has a unique spirit and because sometimes, the school from their area can BTFO some big name like Ohio State or Alabama or the usual March Madness upsets. Especially the latter, where some school you've never heard of like "University of Maryland Baltimore County" can beat a school like University of Virginia who everyone knows spends fucktons of money on their sports program. That's why people even watch it despite the NFL and NBA having better players, because it's fun, you don't know who can win, and there's a lot more local connection. Nobody would watch March Madness if it was just the officially ranked teams.


----------



## Titos (Apr 20, 2021)

So this is kinda like the XFL but utterly retarded right? I mean it's soccer so it's already utterly retarded but you know, even more retarded.


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 20, 2021)

Titos said:


> So this is kinda like the XFL but utterly retarded right? I mean it's soccer so it's already utterly retarded but you know, even more retarded.



Was XFL created purely for monetary gain by butthurt Yanks annoyed that their teams can't coast?

Either way, the UK government is apparently going to use any means necessary to clamp down on it, two of the biggest match broadcasters, Amazon and Sky Sports have indicated that they won't be showing Super League games. Jurgen Klopp's threatening to walk, Alan Shearer is calling for blood, mobs turning up at stadiums protesting.

All in all this is quite the fuck up.


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 20, 2021)

Crosspost from KiA2 thread regarding a retard trying to turn this bullshit into bullshit about SJWs:

https://kotakuinaction2.win/p/12iNBzQIEg/the-controversial-plans-for-a-eu/c/
https://archive.md/R5kg8


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 20, 2021)

CWCissey said:


> Either way, the UK government is apparently going to use any means necessary to clamp down on it, two of the biggest match broadcasters, Amazon and Sky Sports have indicated that they won't be showing Super League games. Jurgen Klopp's threatening to walk, Alan Shearer is calling for blood, mobs turning up at stadiums protesting.


They have to or English clubs can stop playing in Europe.  there is not enough police to protect them from angry european fans. 
the  Italian clubs would also be pretty much dead with massiv amounts of fans walking away.
It maybe works in spain, since they are all even worse sellouts than anglos but it would also end Spain on an international level.


----------



## OJ Simpson (Apr 20, 2021)

As much as I love KF, the sports section is dire. But I get it. But this is front page news, headline stuff. For me the biggest story in sports in years, maybe decades.

It's a disgrace. And I hope this shakes up the rules of ownership in football, in England in particular. It's times like this that it's hard to defend the ills of capitalism (don't worry I'm not going full soCommfag here) because this is just pure, pure fucking greed in its most unadulterated state by way of the owners of all of the clubs involved. It goes against absolutely everything football is and what it represents. And I try not to have a go at the clubs but rather the ownership, and I think that's an important distinction to make.

Maybe if the old Barca board didn't dish out 350m pound on 2 players, one that was injury prone. If Florentino didn't sanction spending a couple hundred million pound on a few u21 players, and the Galacticos policy that has reigned over that club for so long all while needing government bailouts and loans. If these clubs stopped giving players 300k a week wages in the midst of a pandemic to sit on the bench, etc. etc., and you can go on and on about the irresponsible spending even before covid. If the 100's of retarded instances of overspending hadn't been occurring for years now they wouldn't be in the financial straits they are now. That being said I don't know what the Man City and Chelsea hierarchy were thinking signing on to this suicide pact.

Honestly though, fuck them all, and a part of me hopes they keep pushing this to rue the consequences. Dock them points, relegate them, ban them from Europe indefinitely, whatever. But they need to be punished one way or another, severely. They've brought themselves into serious disrepute. Tbh this whole debacle has had me MATI for a few days now since the news hit and the emotions are coming back up typing this.


----------



## The Grognard (Apr 20, 2021)

man90000009nam said:


> Crosspost from KiA2 thread regarding a retard trying to turn this bullshit into bullshit about SJWs:
> 
> https://kotakuinaction2.win/p/12iNBzQIEg/the-controversial-plans-for-a-eu/c/
> https://archive.md/R5kg8



I'm guessing that the poster in question is an American who's only looked at sources that try paint the most flattering image of this plastic league. Everyone except mindless plastics utterly hates this no matter what part of the political spectrum they are. Government is unlikely to do anything to actually own these clubs and women's footy is completely irrelevant to all this.


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 20, 2021)

Either way, the obscene pay footballers get is something you can actually blame on Jimmy Hill.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Apr 20, 2021)

Honestly, if this means I never have to hear about the world cup again, then its okay in my book.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 20, 2021)

The Grognard said:


> I'm guessing that the poster in question is an American who's only looked at sources that try paint the most flattering image of this plastic league. Everyone except mindless plastics utterly hates this no matter what part of the political spectrum they are. Government is unlikely to do anything to actually own these clubs and women's footy is completely irrelevant to all this.



Chelsea are about to back out.  English government has indicated almost universal support to stop this.  Over 80% of English fans dislike the idea.  It's over, thank God.  These greedy clubs that are badly run don't deserve a bailout.


----------



## Shining Wit (Apr 20, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/56823501
		

Chelsea are pulling out, it's already over lol. Hope they still get raped by the PL and UEFA for it


----------



## Techpriest (Apr 20, 2021)

thejackal said:


> Chelsea are about to back out.  English government has indicated almost universal support to stop this.  Over 80% of English fans dislike the idea.  It's over, thank God.  These greedy clubs that are badly run don't deserve a bailout.





Shining Wit said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/56823501
> 
> 
> Chelsea are pulling out, it's already over lol. Hope they still get raped by the PL and UEFA for it


Good, and same. Even considering this was retarded and screws over everyone else and yourself at the same time.


----------



## Shining Wit (Apr 20, 2021)

And City are out too

Komm Susser Todd playing on Perez's office speakers


----------



## Kornheiser (Apr 20, 2021)

The teams got what they wanted from uefa and are backing off on leaving the leagues. I said this would happen.


----------



## Techpriest (Apr 20, 2021)

Athletico Madrid and Barcelona are both looking to back out too. That just leaves Arsenal, Tottenham, Manchester, Real Madrid, both the Milans, Liverpool, and Juventus


----------



## Shining Wit (Apr 20, 2021)

Kornheiser said:


> The teams got what they wanted from uefa and backing off on leaving the leagues. I said this would happen.


The CL overhaul was decided before the announcement of this. I agree it was probably in part used as a smokescreen to cover its confirmation yesterday.
Wonder if they were expecting such hostility, because if it was all a ruse to cover up the new CL format, they've never felt the need to be sneaky before


----------



## Techpriest (Apr 20, 2021)

Shining Wit said:


> The CL overhaul was decided before the announcement of this. I agree it was probably in part used as a smokescreen to cover its confirmation yesterday.
> Wonder if they were expecting such hostility, because if it was all a ruse to cover up the new CL format, they've never felt the need to be sneaky before


This was almost certainly an attempt by owners to strongarm rules like the ESL’s into the champions league.


----------



## FaramirG (Apr 20, 2021)

I hope they don't let them back in. Make the "Big Six" start from the bottom tier and make their way back up to the top again.


----------



## Shining Wit (Apr 20, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> This was almost certainly an attempt by owners to strongarm rules like the ESL’s into the champions league.


Agnelli and Woodward burned some bridges in the process though, didn't Agnelli leave some european group for this?


----------



## The Grognard (Apr 20, 2021)

FaramirG said:


> I hope they don't let them back in. Make the "Big Six" start from the bottom tier and make their way back up to the top again.


Yeah, they should at least get kicked out of Champion's League for at least this year and a relegation for this stunt.


----------



## Kornheiser (Apr 20, 2021)

FaramirG said:


> I hope they don't let them back in. Make the "Big Six" start from the bottom tier and make their way back up to the top again.


That only happens if 75% of the league approves and its under 75% due to the six clubs. They would have done it today but they did not.


----------



## The Grognard (Apr 20, 2021)

There's also the Fit and Proper Test that can be applied to hellfuck the directors of the greedy six out of this shit.


----------



## Shining Wit (Apr 20, 2021)

Hopefully Boris proceeds with the 50+1% ownership model like Germany regardless 
Doubt he will but can hope


----------



## aricebowl (Apr 20, 2021)

All six English teams have left the super league: https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/56823501
What a couple of days it’s been.


----------



## OJ Simpson (Apr 20, 2021)

aricebowl said:


> All six English teams have left the super league: https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/56823501
> What a couple of days it’s been.



Really goes to show how detached and out of touch these uber rich owners of clubs can be with supporters at times. There's something to be said about foreign ownership in this all. Just no respect for tradition. Good they walked it back but they've still fucked up big time.


----------



## Beresford's Whip (Apr 20, 2021)

I agree with @OJ Simpson, I would have loved to see the owners kept pushing, just to see all the bitching and moaning when the consequences of spinning off their own thing bit them in the ass.


----------



## Techpriest (Apr 21, 2021)

Is this the quickest collapse of a sports league in history?


----------



## Shining Wit (Apr 21, 2021)

The Milans and Atletico are out now. Just Juve, Madrid and Barca left now

Really hope all isnt forgiven. At the very least, should be a toe up the arse of government to get 50+1 implemented. 1 season European ban and 15 point deduction next season imo


----------



## Kane Lives (Apr 21, 2021)

FaramirG said:


> I hope they don't let them back in. Make the "Big Six" start from the bottom tier and make their way back up to the top again.


The thought of seeing Man U and Arsenal in the Conference League with the likes of Torquay and Aldershot makes me smile.


----------



## Les Morfalous (Apr 21, 2021)

And while we are on the subject of football, Schalke just got relegated to Bundesliga 2, but it's ok  -  they can always come back up as long as they desire it, just like Kaiserslautern.


----------



## Shining Wit (Apr 21, 2021)

Les Morfalous said:


> And while we are on the subject of football, Schalke just got relegated to Bundesliga 2, but it's ok  -  they can always come back up as long as they desire it, just like Kaiserslautern.


Apparently their players got chased away by their fans
RIP, if only Arsenal would commit to the blunder bit and get relegated


----------



## Morethanabitfoolish (Apr 21, 2021)

aricebowl said:


> All six English teams have left the super league: https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/56823501
> What a couple of days it’s been.


I'm going to shred my Tottenham supporting mate over this.

Like it or not the club showed that when they thought the money was there they were happy to spit in the face of him and supporters for generations as long as the cash was there.

Players and managers not so much but all six clubs showed their colours in this and they're not pretty.


----------



## whogoesthere (Apr 21, 2021)

Football has long been dead, the Premier League fucking raped it to death, and now you have the prawn sarnie faggots sitting in the stands watching Chelski field a team with less Englishmen in it that a Benidorm holding cell. FUck joke that over half the players are not English, and most of the managers are not English. Would rather be shit and pure than this mockery. I fell out with football years ago, this Super Gay League is not going away, I think this was them putting it out in the ether, and over the next decade or so they will push the media to slowly turn the fans around to the idea. 

I honestly hope it happens, I want McDonalds UTD to fuck right off and piss about with the Spanish Donkey Rapists and whatever turds they can fish out of Italy.


----------



## Cliff Booth (Apr 22, 2021)

Les Morfalous said:


> And while we are on the subject of football, Schalke just got relegated to Bundesliga 2, but it's ok  -  they can always come back up as long as they desire it, just like Kaiserslautern.


They'll catch a cool two or three million in selling-on fees when Juventus sells McKennie to Southampton in a month or whatever, so it's all good.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 22, 2021)

Shining Wit said:


> Apparently their players got chased away by their fans


they also got beaten before.


----------

